# Kayak Cobia



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I was having a miserable cold and windy morning in the kayak. My buddy and I had had enough and decided it was time to go in. On the troll in something hit my line hard and then stopped. Already disgruntled about not seeing even the slightest blip on the fish finder this morning I was cussing at my one and only chance at a fish. So I start reeling in my line for good this time and feel a little pressure. I give it the ol heave ho and set the hook. My friend had been drifting off in another direction so Im trying to holler and get his attention. Once I get it closer and see its a cobia Im trying to figure out how Im going to get it in the yak without getting jacked up. Ive seen their reaction to getting flopped on the deck of a boat and was not prepared for that. A little more hollering and here comes my friend to lend a hand. Got it yak side, subdued and in the cooler. Thanks dude. Its not a giant, but a good start to the year. Water is still a little cold yet.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice job man! What'd he eat by chance?


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Been waiting for a cobe report! Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome!!! I plan on trying to do some offshore fishing this year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!! Way ta go brother!!! What did he eat???


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was trolling a king rig.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job man. Ive probably trolled 30 miles in the last two weeks with only one run and it was a king. I havnt seen the first cobia yet. 

Maybe I will get one this week!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hell Yes...great job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice cobe! Water looks awesome!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You got skills!!
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job, that will make a pretty good Easter meal.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Congrats! Woulda been out there this Am but the Spirits from last night got the best of me. lol


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Was out there this morning trying to fool one but the only fish I saw was a flying fish just off the second sandbar...thought those guys stay really deep? It was cool to see him fly right by my kayak. What depth were you trolling at?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch man. Perseverance pays off.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

GAjohn said:


> Was out there this morning trying to fool one but the only fish I saw was a flying fish just off the second sandbar...thought those guys stay really deep? It was cool to see him fly right by my kayak. What depth were you trolling at?


if you are seeing fliers on the second bar there may be some interesting fishing in the next day or two.. sails, BFT, mahi???


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I spent 3 cold hours trolling 1 mile east of y'all. Saw nothing. Congratulations!!!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

GAjohn said:


> Was out there this morning trying to fool one but the only fish I saw was a flying fish just off the second sandbar...thought those guys stay really deep? It was cool to see him fly right by my kayak. What depth were you trolling at?



I've had a flying fish almost hit me in the face on my kayak. I think the water is a little cold for palegics to be following em yet. What do I know though. 

I'm not sure the depth because I forgot to charge my battery and it died by that time. However I was in line with the boats out there and the pier so not too deep.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The water temp has plummeted. I was reading 65-67 today. It will warm back up good. Around 74 is what Id like to see with clean water, fliers and ballyhoo. Thats why May is a great month for pelagics! Then it gets too hot and isnt on real good again until September/October.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*wannabe yak cobe killer*

4/21 I pulled a big juicy live catfish for three hours off Johnson bch in about 30 ft depth. Nothing. bounced a few fleas and a jig in closer, nothing. Did see a fat sheepshead swimming west on the bar.


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job,


----------

